# Race to witch mountain Blu-ray review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/61L3JNp2GOL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img] *Race to witch mountain BlyRay review*

Bought this movie Tuesday and watched it with the family that evening. This is a very fun movie with lots of action.

Vary loosely based on Alexander Key's novel Escape to Witch Mountain, Race to Witch Mountain is not really a remake of the 1975 film but a movie that takes some key parts of the original movie Escape to witch mountain and makes an entirely new movie. 
When two teens appear in the back of a cab driven by Jack Bruno (Dwayne Johnson). He has no idea what twists and turns the next few hours of his life is going to take. After being chased by an unknown government agency and being shot at by gang members that Jack is trying to avoid things get even mor complicated as he realizes that these are not ordinary teens.

I enjoyed this move even though it is a big step away from the original. Disney took some big risks rewriting this story and it looks like it may be a hit. The special effects are great and the story keeps you locked on the edge of your seat.
Race to witch mountain is defiantly geared to teens however there is enough action and plot to keep even the most skeptical adult interested. 

Audio: :4.5stars:
DTS MA 5.1, The Audio was great with lots of pants shaking bass and surround pans are full and envelops the entire room.

Video::4stars:
I'm finding myself getting more picky with BluRay as the standard is quite high. I found it to be on par with most good quality BluRay movies and is sharp and clear even with a fair bit of it taking place in nighttime or dark places.

Over all this movie is a good addition to the home movie library and would recommend this to anyone.:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am looking forward to watching this one... :yes:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I watched this yesterday and it was very entertaining and your review is spot on....nice job.:T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Good to hear Tony..
This is one I was considering also...Sounds like a good buy..:T


----------

